# SimCity



## vilify (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone want to blow up EA headquarters as much as I do right now?

3 Hours after release until I could download, and now when I wake up. Servers are down.


----------



## Jack747 (Mar 5, 2013)

sorry to hear that!! I want it so bad. Will probably by next week. Keep us updated when u finally get to download. Shame on EA, and for its demand for an online connect when playing the game like wtf?!


----------



## smink13 (Mar 5, 2013)

I preordered it! Im sorry to hear of the problems! Stupid EA, they always suck. I heard the same thing happened with Diablo 3. Its because its an always on internet connection game, which is flawed! Flawed I say!


----------



## biglungs (Mar 6, 2013)

ya and if ur internet connection drops u r fucked lost progress
EA is going down the tubes they should just stick to madden


----------



## MyPetSkunk (Mar 7, 2013)

Holy smokes did I ever spend some time on Simcity3000, Simcity4, and the old one for the super nintendo. Was not aware of a new one though. Oh, also put copious amounts of time for the one on the wii.


----------



## biglungs (Mar 7, 2013)

it has 1.5 star rating on amazon everyone hates it

shits gonna b free by Easter


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 7, 2013)

i guess i gotta buy a new computer


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

love how its adam from workaholics did the promo for it haha


----------



## biglungs (Mar 8, 2013)

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/395022/ea-refuses-refunds-as-simcity-server-fiasco-enters-day-4/

damn EA dropped the ball on this shit

about to b the worst product ever in amazon history

http://www.amazon.com/SimCity-Limited-Edition-Pc/product-reviews/B007FTE2VW/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;LMzGGm4-G68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMzGGm4-G68[/video]


----------



## psilocybindude (Mar 10, 2013)

Rofl at that video man that's some god damn awesome shit, i to have a new hate growing in my heart for EA, not that i didn't have quite a bit there already, but yeah what fucking ass holes how dare they launch with 5 fucking servers worldwide and then be like ooh sorry... I guess at least the people who bought it get a free game out of it, http://www.gamespot.com/news/ea-giving-free-pc-game-to-anyone-who-bought-simcity-6405088 you guys should check out the video review at the bottom of the page its hilarious how they mixed in the disaster trailer in with it...


----------



## Jack747 (Mar 10, 2013)

I mean they did great work on the game guys... It just hard to you know play.. And i'm not tallking about the learning curve either/ wtf world.. wtf


----------



## smink13 (Mar 22, 2013)

Well after a few days or weeks or whatever, since ive been addicted, the game is pretty good! Im not gunna lie, if it was awful, id prolly still play since city builders are hard to come by. The servers now are 99% working and I can log in everytime. I got my game 3 days after launch so I cant speak those days but when I got it there was extensive wait times and it took me about 3 hours of trying in various ways, before I could play. Now the servers are fine and I can play at will. EA is garbage for thinking they could get away w 5 servers on launch day for sure considering they have like 15 now lol. 

The game reminds me in some ways of simcity 4. There are stupid little things that you just cant seem to fix. I had this amazing half circle city that I was really into. I only had about 30,000 people. ( I built a previous city with 150,000 people ) In this 150k city traffic sucked obvi but I was able to make it work until I had to put in streetcars. These are new and im too new to tell you if they work great or not, first impression is they do not. ANYWAYS the 30k city some how had a lot of really stupid people in it, I think. LOL They seemed to want to always drive to the end of an avenue and turn around and go back for no reason. There are plenty of streets for them to take. This literally gridlocked my city since everyone was making lefts and no rights lol. Some how after about an hour of me going..wtf.. it freed up. Im not sure if it was something I did or what but that was pretty annoying for sure considering no services could get to fires or crimes and my city was burning down and being taken over by crime and homeless people lol

That being said, id still buy it. It is really fun to play and definitely a game where u can get baked and get lost for hours! Good luck guys!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;H9VClRhU404]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=H9VClRhU404[/video]


----------



## Orlandocb (Apr 10, 2013)

More like sim shitty, aw fuck


----------

